# Spray Paint?



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

Just wondering how it comes out on bikes, post up pics of bikes with a rattle can paint job! And at shows can judges tell?


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I JUZ WON THIRD PLACE YESTERDAY AT THE SOCIOS SHOW!!!!!


----------



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow, pretty cool...Nice congrats homie!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

4$HO THANX....AND THAT PAINT WAZ SPRAY PAINTED....


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

you really can tell when somethings spraypainted unless you do it right like silver64 and Noe


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

like that red frame you can tell were they stopped spraying then started again.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

judges can tell... theres nothing like autopaint :thumbsup:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@May 29 2006, 09:58 AM~5513770
> *judges can tell... theres nothing like autopaint :thumbsup:
> *


fool please...


----------



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok I got a few questions!!

1. How do you get drips out?
2. Clear coat, when ou put the first coat on do you sand it alittle bit and then spray another coat or what? Because I fucked up on the paint somewhat bad with the paint!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm gonna paint my 16" frame myself and its gonna be orange with gold flakes, pics soon! :biggrin: 

if you do it right it can be verry nice!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

other example 
this one is with fuken autozone paint 









this is closer pic 









but to make it shiner or darker 

use silver base for liter shiney job

gold for darker job :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER+May 29 2006, 10:18 AM~5513555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you, i'm uploading some other pics so i can post them


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

Dont thank me your a good painter man.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

C MAN THAT$ B-SHIT..MINE DIDNT CUM OUT RITE.... :angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@May 29 2006, 01:23 PM~5514718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo high rida show the blue frame with skulls and the other one all of the one that says red rum :biggrin:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 29 2006, 01:25 PM~5514727
> *C MAN THAT$ B-SHIT..MINE DIDNT CUM OUT RITE.... :angry:
> *


Get close ups man. Did you wet sand and clear? Did you cut and buff? Thats why it didnt come out right it still looks good though.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NAH THE ONLY THING I DIDNT DO WAZ WET SAND IT CUZ I DIDNT THINK U HAD TO DO IT WITH SPRAY PAINT....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2006, 02:28 PM~5514740
> *yo high rida show the blue frame with skulls and the other one all of the one that says red rum  :biggrin:
> *


I already posted Red rum i can get new pics but the frame is all beat up since its my daily. the skull frame never got cleared


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 29 2006, 02:34 PM~5514765
> *NAH THE ONLY THING I DIDNT DO WAZ WET SAND IT CUZ I DIDNT THINK U HAD TO DO IT WITH SPRAY PAINT....
> *


yes you have to do it but not with gold or the red youd have dark spots. its all good on the clear though thats when i cut and buff


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOLD ON WAT?SO I DO IT ON THE BASE AND THE OTHER COAT?AND ON THE CLEAR?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i do it on base and clear the only color ill do it too is baby blue since its not metallic.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

Y DO U SAND THE CLEAR?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@May 29 2006, 02:24 PM~5514721
> *Dont thank me your a good painter man.
> *


here's my bike before, and Gold Dust


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

cool


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOW DID U GET URZ TO SPREAD EVENLY?


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

why would you use a can to paint ur bike if your really into bikes pay the extra money and get it done right with auto paints


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

CUZ I WAZ JUZ TRYIN IT CUZ I NEVER USED IT B 4....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 29 2006, 03:01 PM~5514911
> *HOW DID U GET URZ TO SPREAD EVENLY?
> *


i spray 7 inches and move at a even pace like if you were to be writting in cursive


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@May 29 2006, 03:02 PM~5514923
> *why would you use a can to paint ur bike if your really into bikes pay the extra money and get it done right with auto paints
> *


the only difference is a few hundred buck$


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 29 2006, 02:07 PM~5514940
> *the only difference is a few hundred buck$
> *


and plus your rattle can looks just ass good as some who have done it the expensive way..


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@May 29 2006, 03:02 PM~5514923
> *why would you use a can to paint ur bike if your really into bikes pay the extra money and get it done right with auto paints
> *


well for me i cant stand having a bike the same color for more than a few months and most of the bikes i spray bomb are dailys or other peoples dailys. i dont go to shows so i rarely clean my frames till there 100% dent and paint free. as long as te color glows and the bike is right im gonna ride it till im sick of the color and start repainting it something else. but to to now and LIL criminal i give them mad props for beating profesionally painted bikes


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

im not for it id rather spend the money and have a nice bike and apreciate the quality and there are some messed up paint jobs out there
and some can jobs you cant tell thats true


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I SHOULD SHIP MY FRAME 2 NOE AND C IF HECOULD DO MINE LIKE HIS...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@May 29 2006, 03:12 PM~5514963
> *im not for it id rather spend the money and have a nice bike and apreciate the quality and there are some messed up paint jobs out there
> and some can jobs you cant tell thats true
> *


i would if i could i got the money but dont have the patience to be watching my bikes paintjob everytime im riding. if it scratches whoop de fucking doo ride it 2 more weeks, break it down, sand it down, repaint, rebuild, and ride. to me it seems like youre afraid that you might get taken down by a 50 dollar paintjob


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

what kind of can paint do you use noe


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 29 2006, 03:08 PM~5514945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree about painting the bike every so often, and it feels good when someone asks where you got it painted and you can say "i did it myself" 

here's what i've won with my spray can painted bikes :biggrin:


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

no why would i be afraid i win first all the time in full bro ill take anyone on i used to be in finest kreations in az so my quality took 4 years of saving


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@May 29 2006, 03:17 PM~5514984
> *what kind of can paint do you use noe
> *


dupli-color


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THE PAINT JOB IZNT EVEN WOTH 50..MAYBE 20 0R25....


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 29 2006, 03:22 PM~5515014
> *THE PAINT JOB IZNT EVEN WOTH 50..MAYBE 20 0R25....
> *


yeah, i think i only spend about $20 for everything


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I ONLY SPENT $40.00 4 ALL OF THE STUFF ABOVE....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i used to have a dachsund like that


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

huh so thats what you use ill have to try it on one of my street frames
what r the steps noe


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 29 2006, 02:22 PM~5515014
> *THE PAINT JOB IZNT EVEN WOTH 50..MAYBE 20 0R25....
> *


actually it can be about 50 a lil less sometimes a lil more after you buy wet sand paper, clear, and cut and buff polish shit. 

but i have done a bad ass paint job with dollar cans from wallmart and dollar general and it was under 8 dollars but i didnt cut and buff


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

primer, paint, clear, or at least that's all i do.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@May 29 2006, 03:19 PM~5514997
> *no why would i be afraid i win first all the time in full bro ill take anyone on i used to be in finest kreations in az so my quality took 4 years of saving
> *


then drop it. i prefer to do my own work all the way down to the paint


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YE4 MY DOG COST $550 ITZ ONLY 6 MONTHS OLD....


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

How To Paint Your Lowrider



1. Strip your frame of all paint, using paint stripper or sandpaper. If you use sand paper make sure to finish sanding with about 220 grit paper

2. Spray on primer and make sure to get full coverage, you can do several light coats of primer

3. When primer is dry, sand primer with 400grit paper so it is smooth

4. Then Spray your colour coat, again making sure to get full coverage, if you don't get full coverage the first time, go over again afterwards.

5. When the colour coat is dry spray on your clear coat (gloss) be careful with clear because as you can't see it, it can be hard to spray. It’s better to put less paint on than too much paint in one go.

6. Once you have gotten a good coverage with the clear coat, wait for it to dry and sand the whole frame with 400grit paper. When you have done that, sand with 600grit paper, then go up to 800grit and finish off with 1200grit paper, be careful not to 'burn' through the clear coat, as you don't want this to happen that will just make the paint look flat.

7. Once all the sanding is done give the frame one final good coat of clear, leave it to dry and come back to a nice looking lowrider.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

its not perfect but at least i have me a lime green bike


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

ok you started it bro do your own work thats your preferance so when you need a frame done or boxed thats what i do and i paint my own stuff and made all of my own custom parts so if any one needs work done im your man


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NICE CULOR AND DUZ THET SEAT POST REALY WORK?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@May 29 2006, 03:34 PM~5515078
> *NICE CULOR AND DUZ THET SEAT POST REALY WORK?
> *


yes i hate the raised seat post on a lowrider look it kills the image


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@May 29 2006, 03:32 PM~5515070
> *its not perfect but at least i have me a lime green bike
> 
> 
> ...


where did you find that color? what brand is it?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 29 2006, 03:38 PM~5515104
> *where did you find that color? what brand is it?
> *


 :biggrin: im a model car builder i used model car paint. its Tamiya candy lime green 2 cans worth


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's what i was thinking :biggrin:


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

why dont you box the front in and where the original post is cut the top part out keep the bent one on that would look nice but everyone has there prefernce like the color


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dats a bad ass color.. same color im painting my art crime chopper probaly.. is that rattle can.. if so damn it looks fucking good.. i think im a make a switch and gie all these mofos the cheap paint instead of hok....




j/p guys., i always use the good chit


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@May 29 2006, 03:43 PM~5515126
> *why dont you box the front in and where the original post is cut the top part out keep the bent one on that would look nice but everyone has there prefernce like the color
> *


i would but i ride this bike everyday to and from work i had a boxed one before it lasted 3 days before cracks appeared. i also hop a lot so boxed frames have become nonos for me


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

i dont ride my bike its full show im to afraid to ride 5grand but i have other bike i ride


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

5g's man your crazy are you sure you built your own stuff fool


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

my homeboy from austin bike all spray paint but it looks clean as hell


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@May 30 2006, 07:57 AM~5515196
> *i dont ride my bike its full show im to afraid to ride 5grand  but i have other bike i ride
> *


I dont know how you got $5000 into your bike... Not being disrespectful, but i could build something better for $2000


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

another pic


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@May 29 2006, 02:57 PM~5515196
> *i dont ride my bike its full show im to afraid to ride 5grand  but i have other bike i ride
> *



that much cash put into the bike you should be winning bike of the year


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yea, I love hearing people at shows, saying they got 4-6 grand in their bikes, and my 1500 bike beats them. gotta love it, its now the amount of money in your bike, its the quality and work you put into it that shows.


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@May 29 2006, 02:59 PM~5515205
> *5g's man your crazy are you sure you built your own stuff fool
> *


cuase you only have stock parts and to build a frame like yours shouldnt cost more than 100.00 not including paint.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@May 29 2006, 03:13 PM~5515302
> *cuase you only have stock parts and to build a frame like yours shouldnt cost more than 100.00 not including paint.
> *



thats the truth


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@May 29 2006, 04:13 PM~5515302
> *cuase you only have stock parts and to build a frame like yours shouldnt cost more than 100.00 not including paint.
> *


yup 5 grand is a strech shit they had Tequila sunrise for sale and were only asking 2500


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 29 2006, 04:02 PM~5515226
> *I dont know how you got $5000 into your bike... Not being disrespectful, but i could build something better for $2000
> 
> 
> ...



that seems like way too much money for that. it is really nice and the display is beautiful, but $5000?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Damn red Fury did u dip all them parts in show chrome or what cus that look like all store bought shit 
only the fork looks custom cus it cut 

nice display and all but 5000 is over its fuken price range


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 29 2006, 04:32 PM~5515360
> *Damn red Fury did u dip all them parts in show chrome or what cus that look like all store bought shit
> only the fork looks custom cus it cut
> 
> ...


i think he bough his parts at mannys in compton i heard he charges a grip for street parts


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

all those parts together were probably between $500-$700, i don't think the paint cost $4000


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

might be cus fuken dlk bone collector even my local bike shop dont chare shit for flat twisted shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have about $3000 into mine.


----------



## J4$0N (Feb 26, 2006)

Krylon is good for graff. idk about bikes though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

man i got 2000 into my bike.. i ride that bitch after everyshow and in my hood.. even take it off road..5 g,s is alot of money,, but i got proof on my shit









and a vid of me riding in the hood
http://media.putfile.com/bikeridevid


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tell u the truth i have my bike estamated to like 1200 the most or 1300 not that much and mines having faced shit


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J4$0N_@May 29 2006, 04:38 PM~5515391
> *Krylon is good for graff. idk about bikes though
> *


i don't use krylon for bikes, it sucks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 29 2006, 03:22 PM~5515321
> *that seems like way too much money for that.  it is really nice and the display is beautiful, but $5000?
> *


yea.. the display is preety nice..that probaly cost the most out of everything


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J4$0N_@May 29 2006, 03:38 PM~5515391
> *Krylon is good for graff. idk about bikes though
> *


only if its black.. i use krylon back when i painted the got jeans bike... it had a shine from hell.. but still sucks...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the only thing i didnt like about Red Fury homie came out all wrong throwing himself to the top of the pedestal cause he was from finest creations. even Tony o doesnt pull that shit when hes here


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 29 2006, 03:40 PM~5515402
> *yea.. the display is preety nice..that probaly cost the most out of everything
> *


ya but thats not part of the bike so I hope with that high of a price put in he was including the display


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 29 2006, 03:39 PM~5515396
> *man i got 2000 into my bike.. i ride that bitch after everyshow and in my hood.. even take it off road..5 g,s is alot of money,, but i got proof on my shit
> 
> 
> ...


I have a lot of respect for you.  I would do the same if my bike was finished.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@May 29 2006, 04:48 PM~5515435
> *the only thing i didnt like about Red Fury homie came out all wrong throwing himself to the top of the pedestal cause he was from finest creations. even Tony o doesnt pull that shit when hes here
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 29 2006, 04:50 PM~5515701
> *I have a lot of respect for you.  I would do the same if my bike was finished.
> *


appriciate it homie.. its the only way to to do it


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

the bike dosent look like that anymore i had the frame redone all custom made parts dipped in show crome my bike is a radical and ive spent 5grand in a whole new bike and display thats why its 5grande and yes im big headed i dont like haters thats why im big headed and im going for bike of the year so look for red fury 2 in vegas lom madness bc because im full of madness


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

post a fuken pic then


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY+May 29 2006, 09:17 PM~5517308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shut up hoe :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## RED FURY (Mar 20, 2006)

you guys talk a lot over the computer computer talk is cheap hoe


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@May 29 2006, 08:17 PM~5517308
> *the bike dosent look like that anymore i had the frame redone all custom made parts dipped in show crome my bike is a radical and ive spent 5grand in a whole new bike and display thats why its 5grande and yes im big headed i dont like haters thats why im big headed and im going for bike of the year so look for red fury 2 in vegas lom madness bc because im full of madness
> *


uummm isn't it low madness? lol but looks like we got a new competitor for....eerrgghhh i forgot the name but you guys know, that one from last year with da title.....some ones gotta beat that bike!

lol but heres mine wit a spray can job..(i dont have this bike anymore)


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

we painted a girls schwinn frame for one of my members using house of kolors kandy kolor model spray paint from walmart...it came out really nice, but because of the lack of thickness in the paint, it took about 9 cans just for the frame and another can for the chainguard. ill post pics of the frame tomorrow..


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@May 30 2006, 02:17 PM~5517308
> *the bike dosent look like that anymore i had the frame redone all custom made parts dipped in show crome my bike is a radical and ive spent 5grand in a whole new bike and display thats why its 5grande and yes im big headed i dont like haters thats why im big headed and im going for bike of the year so look for red fury 2 in vegas lom madness bc because im full of madness
> *


 :roflmao: Post up a pic and i will belive it...


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

:dunno:

dark colour hard to take pictures of


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Rattle Can Paint Jobs by me

metallic green base, gold & pearl flakes plus green & blue candy

























melon yellow base & gold flakes


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

copper base, gold & pearl flakes plus red candy


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@May 29 2006, 10:03 PM~5517559
> *you guys talk a lot over the computer computer talk is cheap hoe
> *


but we got pics to back it up fool


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@May 29 2006, 03:19 PM~5514997
> *no why would i be afraid my bike is a radical and ive spent 5grand in a whole new bike and display thats why its 5grande and yes im big headed i dont like haters thats why im big headed and im going for bike of the year so look for red fury 2 in vegas lom madness bc because im full of madness
> *



is it full or radical? :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@May 29 2006, 03:02 PM~5514923
> *why would you use a can to paint ur bike if your really into bikes i paint my own stuff and made all of my own custom parts so if any one needs work done im your man
> *



i don't get it


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RED FURY_@May 29 2006, 09:17 PM~5517308
> *the bike dosent look like that anymore i had the frame redone all custom made parts dipped in show crome my bike is a radical and ive spent 5grand in a whole new bike and display thats why its 5grande and yes im big headed i dont like haters thats why im big headed and im going for bike of the year so look for red fury 2 in vegas lom madness bc because im full of madness
> *




have you qualified yet ......i dont think so .....and i dont think you got top three at the arizona show........so you need to qualify first before you start talking vegas.....dont try at houston because its a packed party full of bikes trying to qualify......and i doubt it if you beat freedy or woverine or aztec 2000 just my oponion ......but good luck though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 30 2006, 09:15 AM~5519395
> *i don't get it
> *


yea.. if he paid 5 gs for his bike... but he said he painted his own stuff and mad his parts.. if thats the cash.. then it aint worth 5 grand.. i know plating is expensive but damn.. im so lost on this ***** here. i dont know.. someones lying.. trying to be cool and fit it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 30 2006, 12:52 PM~5520620
> *have you qualified yet ......i dont think so .....and i dont think you got top three at the arizona show........so you need to qualify first before you start talking vegas.....dont try at houston because its a packed party full of bikes trying to qualify......and i doubt it if you beat freedy or woverine or aztec 2000 just my oponion ......but good luck though
> *


damn skippy..houston is the place to be.. and the comp is tough


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

Not a bike but I painted this for my son. All rattle can.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

48bomb said:


> Not a bike but I painted this for my son. All rattle can.
> View attachment 327054
> View attachment 327053
> View attachment 327052
> View attachment 327051


*good job.. i use rattle can alot myself.. if its done right thats all that matters.*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

the tank on my pump was spray painted, made my own candy by spraying duplicolor metal specks red, then metal cast on top, i tryed to get the tone as close to my frame as i could. then used about half a can of clear, then i wetsanded the orange peel and buffed it by hand, i think i used mothers compunds. 

to let the paint cure i used some display mirrors and placed them around the tank almost like a box and i left it outside so the sun can get all the angles.


----------



## 48bomb (May 4, 2008)

96tein said:


> *good job.. i use rattle can alot myself.. if its done right thats all that matters.*


Thanks! why spend a grip on auto paint when get similar results with rattle can. Besided some of these youngster that are trying to fix up their bikes dont have that kind of money to spend on auto paint.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

48bomb said:


> Not a bike but I painted this for my son. All rattle can.
> View attachment 327054
> View attachment 327053
> View attachment 327052
> View attachment 327051


Looks really good



76'_SCHWINN said:


> the tank on my pump was spray painted, made my own candy by spraying duplicolor metal specks red, then metal cast on top, i tryed to get the tone as close to my frame as i could. then used about half a can of clear, then i wetsanded the orange peel and
> buffed it by hand, i think i used mothers compunds.
> 
> to let the paint cure i used some display mirrors and placed them around the tank almost like a box and i left it outside so the sun can get all the angles.


Nice work


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

My bikes painted using a can...and spent less than a grand in both bikes built together...


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

to gt drips out buy low presure paint from artprimo....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

WESTUP702 said:


> to gt drips out buy low presure paint from artprimo....


MTN94 or Montana Gold all day homie! Plus the thin caps!


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Hell yeah or some ny fats


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

Kiloz said:


> MTN94 or Montana Gold all day homie! Plus the thin caps!


montana is the shit never used on bikes but for pieces its smooth...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

rodzr said:


> Hell yeah or some ny fats


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

I've done many rattle can jobs that looked like they were done with a regular auto paint and a gun. The trick to it is to find a good clear cus alot of them on the market are junk


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

I have seen lil deville's work and I can vouch for it!

@Rodzr: Dude I hate NY fats unless it is on a old school flat black krylon. Post photos of your work. 









You can seen the Kiloz piece on the upper left corner of the crate.








WanII on the left and Kiloz Oner on the right.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

montana is coo but not for paintin anything besides freights an walls... if you use it, you cant clear it... montana gold/black react when used together... an a decent clear would not work on it either... besides the anodized paints krylon has some stained glass paints that work ok.


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

I never take pics of my stuff im just in n out nd I stopped writing but I think I have some of my tags


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

like you i never took flix... been doin it since 93. pics get ya cought up. walked away five years ago, still catch slaps now an then... lol done talkin on that though know what i mean.


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

Yupp I started in 4th grade but stopped now for my lil kids I catch some slaps too


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I did this bike with spray paint....:boink:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

my bike was done by can


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

WHat clear did your guys use^^^?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

i dunno what they used but at a real automotive paint supply store they carry a catalyst clear in a can. sprays at around 25psi. @ clown, post a pic of baby x.. that clear is what i used, goes on perfecf @ chucky lookin good bro, i like how that looks....


----------



## bike (Dec 6, 2009)

heres my bike painted with spray paint even has flakes in it. the frame of the bike was painted a year ago the other parts were painted not even a month ago all with spray paint


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

What clear did you use?


----------



## bike (Dec 6, 2009)

i used RUST-OLEUM crystal clear enamel


----------



## DjChey (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn that bike is clean n I'm about to paint my son's bike that's a clean teknike


----------

